# Honda GCV160 Mounting Bolt Dimensions



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a Honda GCV160 with a slightly bent crankshaft. I have a crankshaft straightener however it is made for engines with three bolt mounting bases. The Honda has a four bolt base. I need to try and modify the crankshaft straightener. Does anyone have the dimensions for the base mounting bolts of this engine.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I apologize for this -- I went out and tried to bolt the honda engine to my crankshaft straightner and 3 of four base holes lined up perfectly -- I was very surprised.


----------

